# DFW emersed plant collection started



## kimcadmus

Thanks to this forum and Zapins' sticky/article, "Beginner's Guide to starting your first Emersed setup!!," I now have my first true emersed experiment started.

I have had windowsill dishes and floating riccia islands of emersed plants going for several years but never anything soil or substrate based so I decided it was time. A local DFWAPC club member and friend Michael Parkey has inspired me as well with his dish gardens and discussions of venturing further into emersed arrangements. A couple of years ago our club president took a pole and found that we had over 120 varieties of plants within the club. Combine that with the collectoritis syndrome of my 90p rimless has led me to cultivate these plants outside of my aquaria.

So I scavenged the garage and found most of the things I needed then hurried off to pickup soil and fresh light bulbs. I have plenty of room for expansion as well.

Wish me luck!

Material list:

Free 4" pots from local nursery
Miscellaneous glass bowls and plastic containers
60qt Rubbermaid Snaptoppers clear container and lid (stained by having stored used aquasoil)
4' plant stand fluorescent fixture
2 Phillips 45w 6500k fluorescent bulbs
Vital Earth topsoil

Plant list:

Anubias nana petite 'gold'
Bacopa monnieri
Clinopodium brownoi
Cryptocoryne parvula
Cryptocoryne ???
Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig"
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'Tropica'
Eleocharis acicularis
Eleocharis vivipara
Glossostigma elatinoids
Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides???
Hydrocotyle verticulata
Hygrophila corymbosa compact
Hygrophila pinnatifida
Limnophila aromatica
Limnophila guinea sp. 'broad leaf'
Lindernia Rotundifolia 'varigated'
Ludwigia arcuata s. repens
Nesaea pedicellata
Poaceae sp. 'purple bamboo'
Pogostemon stelata 'broad leaf'
Ranunculus inundatus
Riccia fluitans
Staurogyne Repens
Taxiphyllum alternans (Taiwan moss)
Vesicularia montagnei (Christmas moss)


emersed setup 1_15_12start by kimcadmus, on Flickr


emersed setup 1_15_12standlight by kimcadmus, on Flickr


emersed setup 1_15_12planted by kimcadmus, on Flickr


----------



## Tex Guy

Muy interesante!

Here's an idea... you'll want to be able to flush out the water periodically to avoid it going bad. You could drill a hole on the bottom/side of the container of a size that you can insert a cork.

but caution, I am using these same things as a sort of cold frame for another purpose and have found that this plastic is uber brittle. You'll need to proceed very slowly.


----------



## kimcadmus

I agree a small drain would be convenient but you are right about the brittle plastic. The pots are all seated in a 'flat' container so the black subframe can be lifted and the water just dumped in the lawn.


----------



## Pam916

This is a very interesting idea. Keep us updated on your progress.


----------



## kimcadmus

Update - It has been one week today. Plants are hanging on and some are sprouting new growth. I don't expect anything photo-worth for at least several more weeks. Stay tuned.


----------



## Aquarium Plants

Where did you get and how much does the Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig" cost?


----------



## kimcadmus

Aquarium Plants said:


> Where did you get and how much does the Cryptocoryne cordata "Rosanervig" cost?


Was lucky to get if from a local club member. We share and trade plants for free with club membership!


----------



## kimcadmus

Thought it was time for an update and pictures. I was able to add 17 new plants to the experiment thanks to members of our local club.

The new setups combine plastic and terra cotta pots. Many are set up with used aquasoil and others with topsoil for comparison.


Photo Jan 22, 8 23 14 PM by kimcadmus, on Flickr

January 22 plants added to collection

Hygrophila sp. Bold
Bacopa caroliniana
Rotala macranda 'Japan"
Hottonia palustrus
Rotala macranda 'green narrow leaf'
Ludwigia inclinata sp 'Cuba'
Shinnersia Rivularis
Hygrophila polysperma 'sunset'
Hemianthus glomeratus
Lindernia sp. 'india'
Ludwigia inclinata 'curly'
Ludwigia inclinata 'pantanal'
Lilaeopsis chinensis
Hygrophila sp. 'Araguaia'
Polygonum kawagonium
Sagittaria subulata
Eleocharis belem? or parvula or japan?

Most plants have done well in the transition but a few just didn't make it like L. guinea, crypt wendtii 'tropica', crypt cordata rosanervig, nesaea pedicellata, and surprisingly L. arcuata s. repens. I will try them again.

Here are pics from today 2-12-12.

1st setup (started 1-15-12)

Photo Feb 12, 1 07 39 PM by kimcadmus, on Flickr

2nd setup (started 1-22-12)
I have maintained very high humidity and plan on adding a little wisteria to watch when I begin reducing.


Photo Feb 12, 1 02 16 PM by kimcadmus, on Flickr

3rd setup (started 1-22-12)

Photo Feb 12, 11 54 14 AM by kimcadmus, on Flickr

Had some fungus knats show up so added a venus flytrap to one container for kicks which seemed effective. The other container I placed a pitcher plant which has had less impact. I decided today to treat the cause rather than the symptom so I hope that my cinnamon/DE treatment in the water change will reduce the presumed fungus.

Overall I am happy with the progress. I really look forward to peeking into the containers every couple of days.


----------



## Cavan Allen

Very nice. It's a great idea to have a bank of species or at least know who is growing what. 

If you ever get anything on the Sagittaria, please let me know; it's all but certain it's something other than subulata, but I need specimens.


----------



## asukawashere

Some Ludwigia species are oddly finicky about converting. Once you get them going, they do well, but somewhere in the middle I tend to lose them a lot.

You might want to leave the crypt pots alone for awhile - sometimes they bounce back when you think they have to be dead. I had that experience with a Lagenandra meeboldii recently, too - within days of placing it in an emersed setup, its leaves withered up and the whole thing turned brown. I didn't need the space for anything else, though, so I left the pot where it was... like a month later, it's _just _started putting out a new leaf. The same happened last time I tried to convert a Crypt spiralis - I had all but given it up and then it starts regrowing out of the blue. I think the delicate-leaved aroids are just exceptionally prone to going into shock under changes in conditions - certainly Anubias never give me that kind of trouble!


----------



## myjohnson

I'm planning to start my emerse set up soon and I'm debating which soil to use.

Do you notice growth difference in top soil vs. Aquasoil?


----------



## kimcadmus

I have not seen a difference yet but it has only been set up for 3-4 weeks. Some plants are just now transitioning so expect another couple of months before I can evaluate a difference.


----------



## myjohnson

Thanks for the feed back. Im most likely just use top soil bc its cheap.

Even used aquasoil is expensive.


----------



## kimcadmus

myjohnson said:


> Thanks for the feed back. Im most likely just use top soil bc its cheap.
> 
> Even used aquasoil is expensive.


I'm with ya. I just happened to have the aquasoil sitting in the garage.

Good luck and keep us posted on your setup!


----------



## myjohnson

Any light suggestions?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi Kim,

Just thought I would check and see how you are doing? Any updates available?

-Roy


----------



## kimcadmus

Hi Roy,

Thanks for asking. I have posted some pictures below taken by our club Secretary this past Sunday at our meeting. I have converted all of my boxes to ebb and flow hydroponic style in order to lower maintenance and ward off fungus. The are growing like crazy.

We will have to come up with a trade soon!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

No pics??!! :sad:


----------



## chrislewistx

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> No pics??!! :sad:


Apologizes in advance if this rude to reply for someone else. I also noticed the picture links did not show up in the post, at least on my computer anyway.

However, I could see them in the email notification I received about the new post. So I thought I would add them. I was lucky enough to see her setup at the DFWAPC meeting, and it was very nice.

Image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/p8p6ybc7bpldtgh/emmersed5-IMG_0983.jpg

Image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/a6sfe13nxr8vy79/emmersed6-IMG_0984.jpg

Image: https://www.dropbox.com/s/dqud4pae64brs0l/emmersed4-IMG_0982.jpg


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Thanks chrislewistx; it looks like Kim is making some good progress.


----------

